# have just found out my FSH levels are high



## mandy_1986 (Jan 21, 2008)

hi i haven't been on here for a while i had my 3rd appointment to see my fertility consultant and have had the results to a previous blood test he said that my hormone levels where high so i asked what it meant and he said that there was a less chance of getting eggs from me that were of good quality  but to add insult to injury i have started to have hot flushes and I'm only 22 and I'm desperate to have a baby of my own and now it looks like i have a even less chances of having one,my consultant is getting a second oppion from guys & st Thomasa's in London if they didnt think its worth it then its the end of the line,then my only option will be to addopt as I'm not one for using egg donation.if NE one has NE word of advise please IM me thanks for taking the time to read this


----------



## anna the third (Jan 15, 2008)

honey, sorry to hear.      

however, DO NOT DESPAIR. speak to a girl called "little jenny" - her sister was diagnosed similarly and is pg with twins. 

finger crossed and good luck !!


----------



## mandy_1986 (Jan 21, 2008)

thanks for the info if they can take my eggs i then have to find a surrogate to carry them as i dont have a womb


----------

